# Snap-On Tool Box



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

I've been giving some extra attention to getting my garage organized, and have talked myself into finding a nice, used, professional tool box.

I've been combing through Craigslist and FB Marketplace. I found one that looks like a pretty nice deal, but I can't find anything on this particular model. I'm assuming it's an older model, and is not listed on Snap-On's website.

Does anyone know if there is a way to decipher the model number or serial number? Does anyone have any good familiarity with these boxes, or have any suggestions on what to look for? This one looks like it is in super good shape, and I like that it has the Stainless top.

Guy is asking $2k. Going to try and pick it up this weekend if all works out.

Thanks!


----------



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

That's insane money for a toolbox.


----------



## littlehuman (Jun 10, 2020)

quadmasta said:


> That's insane money for a toolbox.


You unquestionably get what you pay for with Snap-On.

Helps that the majority of their tools come with a lifetime, no questions-asked-warranty. Tossed your phillips head into a lawnmower to see what would happen? Congratulations, you're probably the first. But no matter, take what's left of the screwdriver to your nearest dealer (or catch a Snap-On truck nearby), hand it over, and they hand you a new one.

FWIW Crussell, my dad owns a very similar box and loves it. Apologies that I can't give you more specifics on this exact model, but that price sounds about right for the size it seems to be, based on what my dad paid for his.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

I have a KRL 1022 at work. The 1022 is alittle bigger than that one. I know mine was almost $8,000 new. I didn't pay that much though, as my godfather was a snap-on dealer. $2,000 seems like a good price. The stainless top is not a cheap add on as well. They normally don't come with that. If I remember, I will ask the snap-on dealer what a fair price would be. He comes by every Wednesday.

This is mine. Alittle dirty, too busy to clean at the moment.


----------



## tommyboy (Aug 20, 2019)

This is the newer version. Same dimensions, just took out two smaller drawers and added a long one. $7765.00
https://shop.snapon.com/product/KRL722-Masters-Series-Roll-Cabs-(54%22)/54%22-11-Drawer-Double-Bank-Masters-Series-Stainless-Steel-Top-Roll-Cab-(Red)/KRL722BPBO1

My KRL1001 was $5300 back in the day. Newest version (KRL1022) is $9695.00


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

@littlehuman @Pete1313 @tommyboy

Thanks for the input guys!

Pete I've seen some of the KRL1022's for sale as well, but at a higher cost.

I would love to have the second full width drawer, and I don't love the color, but at this point I'm just after a good deal so I can't be too picky. This one seems more than fair, and I'm sure I'll love it.

Looking at the link above - Holy smokes the EMPTY weight is over 600#??? That's almost more than my gun safe. So much for a few guys lifting this into the back of my pickup...


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

That looks like the box the advertise as a classic box which has been produced for ages. $2,000 is a good price, the stainless steel top sells for $650 if you purchased it separately.


----------



## tommyboy (Aug 20, 2019)

The 1022 series is substatially larger. 56" from back of the cabinet to front of drawer when pulled all the way out. Need room.


----------



## tommyboy (Aug 20, 2019)

Holy smokes the EMPTY weight is over 600#??? That's almost more than my gun safe. So much for a few guys lifting this into the back of my pickup.

When I retired I just called the local wrecker guy. Winched my boxes up on to a flatbed and home they went. $100


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

Well I decided to pass on the box above, it was going to be a 5 hour drive each way to go pick it up, and that was going to be a long way to go to buy something sight unseen.

But, I ended up finding this KRL7022 on CL much closer to home. Does not have the stainless top I was hoping for, and was slightly more expensive, but has much more room, is the color I was looking for, and was only a 30 minute drive to pick it up. I'm amazed how much I was able to de-clutter my garage and how much this thing holds. Pretty happy that I went with the larger size.

I knew this was heavy duty, but man, I can literally pull the top drawer all of the way out and stand in it (not tested but pretty confident).

Hope to finish my organization project and post some photos to the garage thread!


----------



## tommyboy (Aug 20, 2019)

Nice box. You'll love those deep (front to back) drawers.


----------



## NycHorn (May 13, 2020)

Nice box! I just have a cart and looking to upgrade. How the did you move it, it weighs a ton?


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

NycHorn said:


> Nice box! I just have a cart and looking to upgrade. How the did you move it, it weighs a ton?


Wasn't that bad. I borrowed a little 5'x10' trailer with a ramp. Three of us were able to push it right up, then I screwed some 2x4's into the deck to chock the wheels and strapped it up.


----------

